# Packed lunch ideas



## kk1985

I currently take tuna (with 1/2 spoon of mayo) salad with me to work. Don't really have any cooking facilities, only a fridge, so what does everyone else have for lunch at work? I'm getting bored of tuna salad!! :cursing:

Any ideas?


----------



## Themanabolic

chicken breasts ?

steak ?

turkey ?

all cooked.

carb wise you could use, brown rice, brown bread, sweet potato, cous cous.

all in a tupperwear box. lovely


----------



## Nemises

chicken wraps. rice n chicken. sandwhiches.


----------



## Unit_69

do you mean you dont have cooking facilities at work, or at home?

if you have them at home then obviously you can cook all manner of things provided you don't mind eating them cold the next day, rice and pasta dishes I always eat cold the next day. You can cook fish and chicken and have them in your salads

if no cooking facilities at home either then,

tinned salmon

pre-cooked chicken

cottage cheese

quark

oat and whey shakes

peanut butter

all things I have at work


----------



## Smitch

Not even having a microwave must be really annoying.


----------



## johnnyreid

my regular cold meal is chicken and rice in bbq sauce


----------



## MissBC

chicken and rice!


----------



## kk1985

sorry, i didnt explain clearly, yeah, I have cooking facilities at home, just none at work so I cant reheat anything. But Im quite happy to cook things the night before and take them in.

Smitch, yeah, no microwave is annoying - trying to persuade work to get one but they aren't having any of it atm.


----------



## Smitch

johnnyreid said:


> my regular cold meal is chicken and rice in bbq sauce


That does actually sound pretty damned good!


----------



## kk1985

great ideas everyone, thanks for you input, looking forward to tomorrow's lunch now!!


----------



## coldo

Chicken and cous cous

Tuna salad

Chicken on oatcakes

My 3 meals when at work/on the road. Pretty grim eating but you get used to it.


----------

